# Ein Feld erzeugen?



## AwokenNeoX (11. Dez 2014)

Meine Aufgabenstellung lautet:


> Lesen Sie in der main–Methode die Anzahl der Positionen ein, die sich auf dem Kassenzettel
> befinden. Speichern Sie diese Anzahl in einer geeigneten Variable ab. Erzeugen Sie
> ein Feld des Typs Position mit dem Namen positionen, dessen Länge der Anzahl der
> Positionen auf dem Kassenzettel entspricht. (Aufgabe d))



Bis jetzt habe ich folgendes:

2 Klassen erstellt

1. Klasse heißt Positionen


```
public class Position 
{
	private String Artikel; 
	private int Menge;
	private double Einzelpreis;

public Position(String a,int m, double e)
{
	Artikel = a;
	Menge = m;
	Einzelpreis = e;
}
}
```

und meine 2.Klasse heißt Kassenzettel



```
import java.util.*;
public class Kassenzettel {

	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		Locale.setDefault(Locale.US);
		Scanner sc = new Scanner(System.in);
		sc.useDelimiter("[\r\n]+");
		int AnzahlPositionen = Integer.parseInt(sc.next());		
	}

}
```

ist Aufgabe d) soweit richtig ? und was fehlt noch ?

http://www.math.kit.edu/ianm2/lehre/java2007w/media/aufgabenblatt05_a5.pdf


----------



## JCODA (11. Dez 2014)

Uh, ein Mathematiker am KIT? Ich bin selbst im 3. Semester dort. 

Ein "Feld" ist ein Array, also sollte die Aufgabe d) so funktionieren: 


```
import java.util.*;
public class Kassenzettel {
 
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		Locale.setDefault(Locale.US);
		Scanner sc = new Scanner(System.in);
		sc.useDelimiter("[\r\n]+");
		int anzahlPositionen = Integer.parseInt(sc.next());	
                Position[] positionen = new Position[anzahlPositionen];	
	}
 
}
```


----------



## oOBlackmoreOo (11. Dez 2014)

Ist das nicht der gleiche Thread nur anders benannt? Die Aufgabe ist doch die Gleiche wie diese hier.

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/164495-kassenzettel-erstellen-hilfe.html


----------



## AwokenNeoX (11. Dez 2014)

JCODA hat gesagt.:


> Uh, ein Mathematiker am KIT? Ich bin selbst im 3. Semester dort.
> 
> Ein "Feld" ist ein Array, also sollte die Aufgabe d) so funktionieren:
> 
> ...



Danke JCODA


----------

